# Guitar Sheet Music



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a site or sites where you can get free sheet music for guitar? I found a few sites but they had mostly junk like Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star and Guitar Chords, etc. There must be some sites out there with a selection. I would appreciate any help you can offer. Thanks, Flip.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've found that you get what you pay for. Most of the free music that I've found is either, as you said, trivial junk or wildly inaccurate. I have found some decent traditional music (i.e. jigs, reels, hornpipes, etc.) but you have to sort through a pile of junk to find it. I would go to a music store with a good selection of books, find something that interests you, and fork over the money. There are a ton of good "Fake" books and "Real" books for most styles of music and they will provide you with hours of stuff to play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've decided to get a Music Notation Software program. There are lots of them from abour $40.00 to $400.00 but you can get a very decent one for under $100.00 and many of them you can try free for 30 days or so to see how you like it first. I'm trying Forte standard at the moment. I'll post back here as I get familiar with the software and try out different programs.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been using Finale PrintMusic, which I love. They have (or at least had) a Freeware version (NotePad, I think) that is surprisingly powerful (no TAB though).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bw66 said:


> I've been using Finale PrintMusic, which I love. They have (or at least had) a Freeware version (NotePad, I think) that is surprisingly powerful (no TAB though).


I really liked Finale myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just downloaded the trial version of Finale yesterday and Forte Standard the day before yesterday. I prefer the Finale better. It is $50.00 or $40.00 for an upgrade from an older version or a competitor's version.


----------

